# 2010 Vent Noir



## Sticks8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm looking at this bike for my first road bike. Can you please give me your take on the frame and components? Any information would be great. Thanks.

Rob


----------



## biken (Jul 20, 2010)

This bike is on my list too.. Hopefully someone who has it will come along and chime in.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

This is the bike I am looking at, too. Frame and Fork made by Kinesis (like a lot of mfg) good assortment of 105/tiagra components and vuelta wheels. Triple crank may be the only downside (if at all).

Free spds at bikesdirect currently.


----------



## uhcoog (Jun 8, 2010)

Just bought the equivalent from the BD local retailer here in Houston. So far I'm liking it. Great bang for the buck.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

when you say equivalent, you mean it has a different name (but same frame & components) or just that you got it from a brick and mortar store vs online.

oh yeah, need pics.


----------



## uhcoog (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah same bike, different labels pretty much. Cycle Spectrum is the local BD.com distributor in a brick and mortor store. I got the Bottecchia Sprint BZ563. Same bike but white instead of black.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

ooh, a Bottechia Vent Blanc. Need pics for sure.


----------



## rootmonster57 (Sep 9, 2009)

*2009 Moto VN owner*

I have been riding mine for about a year and find it to be a very good bike for someone like me who is not racing but uses the bike for general fitness. The weakest component I found on the bike is the Vuelta wheelset, only because of their weight. A set of Neuvations or Easton low end wheels will provide a noticeable difference.


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

I think this is a great bike for the price. I almost got it a year ago, but decided at my age (62) I would not be buying too many bikes and I might as well "go for it" I got the Immortal Pro and I have not regretted it. I wanted 105 or better on the shifters, and decided on a full carbon frame. But I still think the noir is a great choice.


----------

